# Imperial Blue 550i European Delivery *Updated with Pics*



## Mbbrewer (Jun 20, 2010)

Had a great day at the Welt. Did the factory tour this morning, lunch, museum, then took delivery at 5:40. Going for a nice cruise tomorrow and will post more pics later. Enjoy the video for now.

http://youtu.be/6qA00nDGN_Q

I posted this in the 5er forums, but wanted to share here as well

Just got back from my ED. Only got to drive the car one day, but I made the most of it. We headed south of Munich towards our first stop of Kochel and Urfeld. Had breakfast in Urfeld and kept going south towards Innsbruck, Austria. Kept going further south and hit the Italian border. Stopped in Brunico for an Espresso and then made our way back towards Munich. Ended up putting 400 miles on the car and made it back to the drop off location in Munich with 1 mile left on the range :yikes: Averaged 21 mpg with many sprints up to 120-130 and cruising around 110 on the autobahn. I wonder if the 100 octane V-Power race gas helped with that:dunno: Here is a map view of our route. https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=The+Charles+Hotel,+Sophienstra%C3%9Fe,+Munich,+Germany&daddr=Nymphenburg+Palace,+Munich,+Germany+to:Kochel,+Germany+to:Urfeld,+Kochel,+Deutschland+to:innsbruck+austria+to:Brunico,+BZ,+Italia+to:46.7905,12.70618+to:Lienz,+Austria+to:W%C3%B6rgl,+Austria+to:Munich+Airport,+Munich,+Germany&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=47.750405,12.952881&spn=2.448672,5.817261&sll=46.770909,12.976227&sspn=0.623606,1.454315&geocode=FaCZ3gIdKG6wACEZ-S4u7od3EikR_OVD-nWeRzEZ-S4u7od3Eg%3BFTzW3gId0oavACFmbR6lFlZMJyktaKJ_zHeeRzFmbR6lFlZMJw%3BFcor1wId4mytACnXycISgaOdRzHwuIvXrUgeBA%3BFeWS1gId6hqtACkdw_VG86OdRzHQtQJMsEgeCg%3BFVxF0QIdRgOuAClzyvjhz26dRzENmx0ofRwgnQ%3BFR4PygId-ii2ACldmzmMJCB4RzEpGH7v5A-Q2A%3BFWT3yQIdhOHBACnp7pPk72B3RzH_1A2n9fk8PQ%3BFaqIygIdYL7CACk1q_k68113RzE7NYXdFF6rqw%3BFaqS1AIdsxi4ACmx5XZBCjN2RzFgkOYtV5cABA%3BFdPR4QIdk9ezACGKpxD5RFIreSn39MQ-fROeRzGKpxD5RFIreQ&oq=urfeld&t=h&doflg=ptm&mra=ls&via=6&z=8

The 550 did not disappoint. The power is enormous and the handling was brilliant in the twisty mountain roads and VERY stable at high speeds. All in all we spent about 9 hours in the car and the cabin is very comfortable and luxurious. I could have stayed in longer but we ended up being 2 hours late for my drop off appointment. Was truly and epic experience and I loved every minute of it. Here's a few pics of our trip:

*Pick up!!!*










*First fill up. Wish we could get this in Houston.*










*First stop at Kochel*



















*Urfeld*



















*Innsbruck, Austria*


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! Really like IB.


----------



## Peteinnj (Aug 18, 2006)

Gorgeous car! I am jealous of you right now. :thumbup:


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats!! That color does look good. I hope I get to see it Houston sometime.


----------



## Mbbrewer (Jun 20, 2010)

03BeastCharmer said:


> Congrats!! That color does look good. I hope I get to see it Houston sometime.


Thanks, I love the color it really pops in the sun light.


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

Amazing shots of an amazing car!!!!


----------



## justpagal (Oct 25, 2007)

Beautiful car, who did you work with over at Advantage?


----------



## Mbbrewer (Jun 20, 2010)

justpagal said:


> Beautiful car, who did you work with over at Advantage?


Just sent you a PM. I worked with George Hayden.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats! She's a beaut. Love the color.


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

So has your car arrived back in Houston yet?


----------



## Mbbrewer (Jun 20, 2010)

03BeastCharmer said:


> So has your car arrived back in Houston yet?


Yep the car arrived at my dealership on December 1st. Exactly 40 days from drop off in Munich. I've really been enjoying the car but I sure do miss driving on the autobahn and the alps. Already looking forward to the next one in a few years.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

Great pics! I absolutely love the color. 

BTW, in Germany they use RON to measure their octane, we use RON+MON/2, which results in a lower number. German 100 RON is about equivalent to our 93!


----------

